# USB 2.0 Extension Cable - Passive or Active?



## Michael

I just bought a set of webcams and am planning on setting one up about 30-40ft from my computer, but I need an extension cable for that.. should I go with active or passive? 

Passive is under $2.00 per 15ft.. Active is $12 per 16ft.. Obviously, I'd prefer passive if I can get away with it.. 

TIA,

-mak


----------



## Michael

Nobody knows? 42 views and not one person can tell me if I need to go active with such a long USB extension? 

I guess I'll go passive and see if it works out.. if not, I'll go active 

-mak


----------



## cohen

i don't know the difference between the 2, i have tried google and i would help you but i don't know what the difference is, i was waiting for someone to reply and then i would learn from that, but i don't think it matters really ,

sorry


----------



## Michael

cohen said:


> i don't know the difference between the 2, i have tried google and i would help you but i don't know what the difference is, i was waiting for someone to reply and then i would learn from that, but i don't think it matters really ,
> 
> sorry



No problem, I can explain for you 

Passive is just an extension cable, it has a male USB 2.0 tip on one end, and a female USB 2.0 tip on the other. 

Active is an extension cable with a male USB 2.0 tip on one end, and a female USB 2.0 tip on the other.. but there is a box inline with this one that amplifies the signal, much like a USB hub does, to help the signal to stay strong over long lengths of cable.

-mak


----------



## Cleric7x9

that is a pretty long distance, and since it will be transmitting video, i would go active. i have a webcam on a 10ft USB extension, and the quality is ok, but again, that is only 10 ft.


----------



## cohen

makmillion said:


> No problem, I can explain for you
> 
> Passive is just an extension cable, it has a male USB 2.0 tip on one end, and a female USB 2.0 tip on the other.
> 
> Active is an extension cable with a male USB 2.0 tip on one end, and a female USB 2.0 tip on the other.. but there is a box inline with this one that amplifies the signal, much like a USB hub does, to help the signal to stay strong over long lengths of cable.
> 
> -mak



awesome thanks,

well then i would go active!


----------

